# Общедоступные форумы > Общение >  Законы о содержании животных.

## Света

Вот смотрю сейчас новости обсуждают опять закон о содержании животных (в очередной раз)
А как обстоят дела в других странах?
Таня, расскажи как у вас с этим в Эстонии, есть ли бездомные собаки, куда их девают если что?Как вообще со всем этим обстоят дела?Ответственность какая то предусмотрена за безалаберное содержание?
Да , ещё догхантеры это чисто русское явление ,кто знает?

----------


## Tatjana

Света, вот ответ на твой вопрос: http://www.pets.ee/rus/

Я никогда не слышала, чтобы в Таллинне или где-либо в Эстонии массово травили собак. Да их и нет на улицах.
В Таллинне собак без хозяев так просто не встретить. Разве что только, если кто-то сбежал. Но службы реагируют моментально и , как правило, беглеца доставляют в приют. Все собаки у нас обязаны быть чипированными, не зависимо от породы. Приют сразу связывается с хозяином.

----------


## Света

Почитала, интересно, прочитала  по ссылке, что с 15 дня расходы на собак ложатся на приют, а 14 дней видимо за счёт бюджета я правильно поняла?

----------


## Света

Общественники предложили создать в Москве зоополицию

http://lenta.ru/news/2015/01/26/animalpolice
Только этой структуры бездельников москвичам видимо не хватает.

----------

